# Steppenwolf Aufkleber + Trikot + Kettenstrebenschutz



## Björni (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich biete zur zeit diverse Steppenwolf Aufkleber bei Ebay an.
Ich habe noch vereinzelte die ich noch nicht eingestellt habe. 
Bei Intresse schick ich euch die Bilder zu.

Weiter steht noch ein Neuwertiges Team Trikot von Steppenwolf im Angebot und ein Kettenstrebenschutz von Steppenwolf.

Trikot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8738392915&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Aufkleber:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205667034&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205667413&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205667640&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205725828&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Kettenstrebenschutz:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205557636&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Viel Spass beim Bieten

MfG
Björni


----------

